# Best possum ever



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Take one grown possum, cleaned and soak over night in sweet milk. Get your hands on a good oak or hickery board and rub board down with olive oil so possum wont stick. Preheat oven to 350 degree's. Season possum with garlic powder, onion powder, and season salt. Place on board,cover with foil, and put in oven for 3 hours or so. Take out when done, and throw possum in the trash, then eat the board . This is the only good recipe for possum that I have found.


----------



## landin18 (Nov 29, 2009)

hahah i was just thinking who the hell is going to eat a **** possum, then i finished reading your posting. outstandin!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

There is a nice fat young possum that comes thru my backyard every night or two. It and my cat just look at each other.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

You had me there for a second, cool.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

therealbigman said:


> You had me there for a second, cool.


Me too. I clicked on the link just to say *** before I read the post.

BTW that is my kingfish recipe too except with cedar planks!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

There not to bad just a little greasy.... Thats what the 90 year old deer lease owner told me. I love listening to her stories.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

jdusek said:


> Me too. I clicked on the link just to say *** before I read the post.
> 
> BTW that is my kingfish recipe too except with cedar planks!


Me three, until I looked up and saw the time of the original post!!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

ya'll laugh about it but I had it one time... one time only! Cooked whole in a pot of collard greens till it just fell apart, bones and all. Hot buttered corn bread and sweet iced tea! Mmmmmm!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I was about to say we always feed them out first with table scraps for a week under a #3 wash tub with a big rock on top.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never ate a bad possum but that only includes one and he was cooked by a black bbq specialist from deep east texas in 1959. My dad was born in 1908 on a poor farm with 9 brothers and sisters and if they didn't raise it or catch it they didn't eat it. The yard dogs bayed the possum in the front yard on Sunday morning and dad picked him up by the tail alive and we took him to the man's house in a galvanized garbage can. He was boling water for a large pot of beans and he just dropped the live possum in and scalded him then scraped him like a hog. We left and came back at noon and he was baked in a pan full of fat and gravy, covered in onions and bell peppers and surrounded by sweet potatoes. Only seasong was salt and pepper and at 9 or 10 I thought it was wonderful. I haven't had one since.

Sorry for rambling but I like to remember stories about my dad.
jdot


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

thnx for the story.
certain times call for certain measures. 
not that it's all bad...
folks of this state can do fine by themselves


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I like a young **** now & then... sweet meat.


----------

